# Vaginal discharge--- green



## Mills1950 (Mar 3, 2011)

I have a female Pygmy goat who on the 21 st of February had a very difficult delivery in fact both kids died and almost lost the female to peritonitis.  C-section was performed and antibiotics have been given.  She is doing much better however not 100 %.  The vet didn't give her much of a chance of survival however she has.  Really sad because this was her and mine first experience.  I noticed today that she has a dark green vaginal discharge, is this  an infection?   I would call my vet however I'm not happy with him.  The vet I had retired and so I found this one in the emergency.  Several hundred $'s were spent to save my Gertie----however have I heard anything from the vet---NO!!! Seems they would at least call and ask how she is doing.   Thanks for your input!!!!   Looking for new vet who takes the time to care


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 3, 2011)

I would say definitely infection. She probably needs some good antibiotics and a flush. Hopefully you could find a different vet.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 3, 2011)

I agree, antibiotics and a good flushing are probably in order.

Please try to find a better vet.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 3, 2011)

First:  & 
Second: I concur, it does sound like an infection, and antibiotics & flush are needed.
Third: I understand how hard it is to find a good vet. I have no livestock vet within 1 hrs drive from me, and getting small animal vets to be helpful is difficult. I pray that you are able to find a GOOD vet soon!


----------



## Mills1950 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome and the input!!!!  Being A newbie to goats what do you mean by a flush and with what?   Yes I truly need to find a really good large animal vet.  I truly miss my other vet--- she was great!   I have three horses, 12 longhorns, numerous other critters!  Seems in my area all vets are small animal--guess the money is better.  Ashame since one of the largest vet schools is only 80 miles away.

An idea how bad it is to find a large animal vet---I called a different one three weeks ago to get my horses West Nile vaccinated and to get their Coggins test.  Still waiting for the call back---fortunately I found the vaccine and did it myself.   Geez!!!!!!!


----------



## babsbag (Mar 4, 2011)

Man, when I listen to everyone and the vet troubles it makes me think I should take flowers and chocolate to mine   I grew up where there was a great large animal vet, even though I never needed him for that. And now, 40 years later, I have a great one where we live now so I guess I just thought that was the norm. She will even make house calls and gives out her home number. Also does free ultrasounds every year for members of the Dairy Goat Association. I am totally spoiled. It is very nice to know when a goat is bred.

Mills1950...where are you located? Maybe someone on BYH can help you find a vet if we know what area of the country you are in.

I can't help with your goat problem, I have been pretty goat lucky so not much to offer. There are many knowledgable members on here, I am sure they can help. I hope it all works out for you and your goat. I am sorry you lost the kids. That is a hard way to start.


----------



## BlackSheepOrganics (Mar 4, 2011)

Mills, we too have no "goat wise" vets in the area.  As it is, I drive well over an hour to see the vet we do have, but they are willing to work with us and prescribe/supply things when they can, if we can come up with a game plan.  That makes them invaluable.  

Hang in there.  Sometimes it gets rough but the goats are soooo worth it!

Sorry for your loss and hope you are able to figure out what's wrong and treat your nanny.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 4, 2011)

A flush means to flush out her uterus, with sterile saline solution and antibiotics.

I *tried* to do one on my own a few months back, but not knowing what I was doing (and not wanting to hurt the doe) all I did was flushed out her vaginal cavity....the stuff has to get IN the uterus to do any good.

Our vet (who I love) came and walked me through it so I'd know how to do it right the next day...and my doe is fine now.

As for antibiotics, she was on Pen G for 10 days at 4cc per 100#.

It might not hurt you to go ahead and start that now....

Any time I put a goat on antibiotics / through a stressful situation, I give them probiotics to help keep them from getting tummy troubles.

I agree, tell us where you are, maybe one of us can tell you who to call.

Good luck...


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 4, 2011)

If you're only 80 miles from a vet school I'd call them up and see if you can bring her to them.


----------



## freemotion (Mar 4, 2011)

babsbag said:
			
		

> Man, when I listen to everyone and the vet troubles it makes me think I should take flowers and chocolate to mine


When I was managing a small horse farm we had some great vets.  I knew what all the vet's and the assistant's favorite soft drinks and snacks were and always had a snack bag for them to take on the road!  Baked for most of their scheduled visits, too.  Surprised I didn't make them all fat.  But they really worked with me and we had a great relationship.  They all taught me a LOT.  If you have a good one, treat them well!  Pay that bill first!


----------



## chandasue (Mar 4, 2011)

Just a thought in your vet search. I was struggling to find a goat vet around here so I started badgering all the equine vets about goat care since there's a boat-load of those around, lots of horses around here. Most of them turned me down but I lucked out and found one less than 10 minutes away that offers care for goats too!


----------



## phoenixmama (Mar 4, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> If you're only 80 miles from a vet school I'd call them up and see if you can bring her to them.


 Agreed.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 4, 2011)

chandasue said:
			
		

> Just a thought in your vet search. I was struggling to find a goat vet around here so I started badgering all the equine vets about goat care since there's a boat-load of those around, lots of horses around here. Most of them turned me down but I lucked out and found one less than 10 minutes away that offers care for goats too!


  that is awesome!


----------



## rascal (Apr 11, 2012)

Mills1950 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the welcome and the input!!!!  Being A newbie to goats what do you mean by a flush and with what?   Yes I truly need to find a really good large animal vet.  I truly miss my other vet--- she was great!   I have three horses, 12 longhorns, numerous other critters!  Seems in my area all vets are small animal--guess the money is better.  Ashame since one of the largest vet schools is only 80 miles away.
> 
> An idea how bad it is to find a large animal vet---I called a different one three weeks ago to get my horses West Nile vaccinated and to get their Coggins test.  Still waiting for the call back---fortunately I found the vaccine and did it myself.   Geez!!!!!!!


Have you tried Dr. Dunn out at Belton? (right next to the Expo center) I loved that place and still truck the hour plus for some things.


----------



## Mills1950 (Apr 12, 2012)

Rascal, yes Dr Dunn's office is who I am using now.  I took my little bottle baby, Valentina, to see them when she became sick and very pleased with them------they also make farm calls which I really like cause I have horses, longhorn cattle, goats, and assorted other large animals.


----------

